# Piano Trio for Piano, Violin, and Clarinet



## dzc4627

Here is a live recording of the first movement of my Piano Trio, owing influence to composers such as *Mozart*, Haydn, Schubert, and Beethoven. I am at the piano for this performance, and me being not a formal pianist, make *many* mistakes one scales etc, and at points rush like a mad man! So try and excuse those. On Violin is Kaiyuan Wu and Clarinet Sahand S. Nobakht


----------



## Captainnumber36

While impressive, it sounds very rehashed and derivative. Nothing like this will take off and be remembered, like I know you aspire to have happen. You need to find your own voice, I feel.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> While impressive, it sounds very *rehashed and derivative. Nothing like this will take off and be remembered, like I know you aspire to have happen. You need to find your own voice, I feel.


**[citation needed]*


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> **[citation needed]*


Citation is in bold in the op. It sounds like Mozart performed poorly to my ears.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

It's very pleasant to listen to. A bit too antiquated in style for my liking, but a nice piece nonetheless.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> Citation is in bold in the op. It sounds like Mozart performed poorly to my ears.


It would appear then, that you have trouble distinguishing differences between classical pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> It would appear then, that you have trouble distinguishing differences between classical pieces.


Why do you say that?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why do you say that?


Because this is most definitely not mozartesque. It very clearly sounds like reconstructed classical music with some use of modern musical elements.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Because this is most definitely not mozartesque. It very clearly sounds like reconstructed classical music with some use of modern musical elements.


Even Daniel states one of the biggest influences for this piece was Mozart, however. There are Mozartian touches in this piece.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

There is a difference between "some influences by mozart" and "this sounds like a poorly performed mozart piece".


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> There is a difference between "some influences by mozart" and "this sounds like a poorly performed mozart piece".


A better way to put it would have been, a poorly performed Mozart (classical era) influenced piece.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> A better way to put it would have been, a poorly performed Mozart (classical era) influenced piece.


That should suffice. I won't get into my qualms with the "poor" aspect of it.

It was a decent performance. I've definitely paid for a ticket and seen worse, that's for sure.


----------



## Vasks

I enjoyed the performance and it is good to see Daniel demonstrate through a composition how sonata form works. But I really hope he'll move quickly into developing his own style. The world doesn't need another 18th century Classical sounding piece. It has more than enough. But it doesn't have enough *dzc* pieces.


----------



## dzc4627

Vasks said:


> I enjoyed the performance and it is good to see Daniel demonstrate through a composition how sonata form works. But I really hope he'll move quickly into developing his own style. The world doesn't need another 18th century Classical sounding piece. It has more than enough. But it doesn't have enough *dzc* pieces.


Nice to hear from you Vasks. I can assure you this was an exercise in imitation and adoration of a few Great Masters. Do not worry, my individual voice has been growing for years now and is very much alive. Along with it is a style I consider very much unique to me. Works that I write with it though require more time and care. They are not things I am ready to wantonly post on this forum, for sure.

This type of exercise is great for developing a sense of coherent musical rhetoric, as my private professor Dr. David Conte once told me. I have no delusions of fame or legacy when I write this music, but is valuable to imitate and hone none the less (as even the late Romantic Masters did! need we forget the tradition that gave us the music with the most beauty?!" ).

P.S. this piece's grasp of sonata form is rather rudimentary and long winded when it comes to the exposition (the two "themes" are really two massive theme groups that could only be smoothly separated with a rugged Bifocal close modeled on the transition to secondary theme in the g minor Mozart Piano Quartet first movement). It also demonstrates my Bruckenerian sensibilities of clearly separate theme groups, but arguably this does not belong in such a context.

I am however quite satisfied with how I was able to capture the "tour de force end of exposition closing material" type of feeling that so often comes after the exposition iteration of the secondary theme. The London Symphonies of Haydn are great examples.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Nice work. But your pianism makes mine look like Richter in comparison.  I'm interested in how your less tonal pieces would sound


----------



## dzc4627

Phil loves classical said:


> Nice work. But your pianism makes mine look like Richter in comparison.  I'm interested in how your less tonal pieces would sound


You're too humble.


----------



## arnerich

Vasks said:


> The world doesn't need another 18th century Classical sounding piece. It has more than enough. *dzc* pieces.


Still preaching that message Vasks? Regardless of what "style" you compose in, the world doesn't need more uninspired music. Let the creative fire guide your path not the expectations of others.


----------



## nikola

It may be derivative, but it is really enjoyable to listen to. There are some really nice parts and motifs.


----------



## Captainnumber36

nikola said:


> It may be derivative, but it is really enjoyable to listen to. There are some really nice parts and motifs.


It is impressive, surely.


----------



## MarkMcD

Bravo, delightful. No need to say more. Your love for this style is very evident, just give your performance some room to breathe, and don't laugh when you go wrong, really gives the game away LOL.

Mark


----------



## dzc4627

MarkMcD said:


> Bravo, delightful. No need to say more. Your love for this style is very evident, just give your performance some room to breathe, and don't laugh when you go wrong, really gives the game away LOL.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark! I appreciate you commenting on an older post such as this. I do pride myself on my knowledge and passion for the high classical style, and have since writing this piece come much further in my abilities. Yes, my performance was honestly quite laughable at many points, and I have also since improved my pianism to where I do not think I'd make the same mistakes again.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I love it! As someone who removes their hat at the very mention of Mozart, I hear the influence...I don't hear imitation. You do have your own voice, while I wouldn't say it's progressive, but why should that be the sole quality in which we judge music? Congratulations, and good luck to you on your endeavours. You obviously aren't lacking in ability or passion.


----------



## dzc4627

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I love it! As someone who removes their hat at the very mention of Mozart, I hear the influence...I don't hear imitation. You do have your own voice, while I wouldn't say it's progressive, but why should that be the sole quality in which we judge music? Congratulations, and good luck to you on your endeavours. You obviously aren't lacking in ability or passion.


I'm quite flattered! I am glad to hear that you did not hear it as total imitation. Much of it was indeed attempting to write in a very similar vein (albeit simplified) as Mozart.

For something more "progressive" I would recommend a listen to my Symphonic Prelude in E major, also a thread in this forum.

Thanks, 
Daniel


----------

